# Basque: nor-nork/nor-nori/nor-nori nork with other verbs



## marchinoberta

Hi! 

I would like to know if the nori-nork forms (I mean prefixes/suffixes and so on) could be used or actually are used also with verbs different from the auxiliary izan/ukan.
As far as I know, there are other verbs that use some features of nori-nork construction, but could you give me a detailed example (or even more, if you want!)?

Thanks!


----------



## jazyk

If you told us exactly what you need, I might be able to help you.


----------



## marchinoberta

Ok, I'll try to explain what I'm trying to say.
I'm a very beginner of basque but I read that if I want to say "you give me s.th." I have to use ematen + didazu, ie ematen + the auxiliary ukan to which are suffixed -da- (to me) and -zu(you). Tell me if I'm wrong.

It's possible to do something similar with one of the few verbs that have a synthetic coniugation?
For instance, using e*kar*ri:
You bring me(acc.) -> nau*kar*zu 

where nau- is _nor,_ -zu _nork_ and *kar* the verb root. I know that it's wrong, but it's just to give you an idea of what I mean.


----------



## jazyk

You give me (dat) it (acc.) = ematen didaizu
You bring me (acc) = ekartzen nauzu

I would say that the last part of the auxilary (zu) tells you who the subject is. Nau refers to the first person accusative. In didaizu, di means that the direct object is singular and dai must be a metamorphosis (if you know what I mean) of nai (nai, dai, all related to ni - I) referring to the first person as the indirect object.


----------



## marchinoberta

I know that -da (not dai) stands for "to me" and -zu indicates the subject, and the nor/nork construction nauzu could be split in nau- (me acc.) and -zu (subject).
I'm curious to know if it's possible to use these suffixes and prefixes also with verbal roots, that is to say, _attached_ to verbal roots. 

If you go here, for instance, and look at the third table, you find that a verb like "etorri" can have dative suffixes (-t _to me_, -o _to him_, -gu _to us_). They could be used also with other verbs?


----------



## jazyk

With all verbs. The suffixes are always the same.


----------



## marchinoberta

I think that you probably didn't understand me.
I'll give you another example:

if I want to say "*I come*" I'll say "*nator*" (<etorri).
_But_
if I want to say "*I come to them*" I'll say "*natorkie*" (see the table I told you about in my last post)

So my question is: can I do the same thing also with other verbs, _that is to say_, can I say for instance *noakie* (<joan, 1 p.s. present "noa") to say "I go to them"?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, noakie is correct. Now, I doubt if you can do that with all verbs. Human languages are not that regular and predictable.


----------



## marchinoberta

jazyk said:


> I doubt if you can do that with all verbs.



It's exactly the point I'm wondering about!


----------



## Orreaga

You might want to look at _*A grammar of Basque*_ by Hualde and Ortiz de Urbina in Google Books, starting at p. 234.


----------



## marchinoberta

Thank you Orreaga, very interesting!


----------



## monkeywrench

if you say natorkie to me, I won't understand, I'm not sure in other regions ( honestly I can't even tell if it's correct or not )

in spoken Basque you should use
aiengana nator
aiengana etortzen naiz
aiengana heldu naiz (lapurdi)


----------



## xruiz18

There are only a few verbs where synthetic form may be used: egon 'stay', ibili 'walk', joan 'go', etorri 'come', izan 'to be', jakin 'know', euki 'have', ekarri 'bring', eraman 'take'... for example. 
"You bring me" would be "nakarzu"
"You bring me something" = "dakarkidazu"
"natorkie" and "noakie" are also correct in standard basque, but some forms are used only in literary language.


----------



## marchinoberta

Thank you xruiz18, you got the point I was looking for!


I think the verbal construction - like "nakarzu" - is one of the more intriguing (and challenging, of course) aspects of Basque grammar, that's why I'm curious about it. 

May be do you know a good grammar in which this very interesting verbal subject is well treated? You can contact me via Private Message, if you want.


----------



## xruiz18

Do you know Itziar Laka's online grammar?
http://www.ei.ehu.es/p289-content/eu/contenidos/informacion/grammar_euskara/en_doc/index.html


----------



## marchinoberta

Not yet. Thank you!


----------

